# Refusing all GH driver purchases



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Well evidently my honeymoon with the GH driver card is over. Last week I got at least 10 driver orders, declined them all. 

Why?

Well the dirty secret is that GH is scraping the menu of the restaurant and putting GH's phone number on the new, fake web site. This means that the order taker has no idea what the customer is ordering, and is not asking the proper follow up questions like sides, size, spices etc.

So after my second driver order where the app is not telling me half of what I need to know for the restraunt to place the order, having to hang up, try and call the cusomer back (who will not pick up because its an unknown number aka spam call) leaving me in limbo for over 20 minutes. 

Called support twice to clear them off my task list. Both times support asked me to wait while they called, I agreed, and they come back to say they can't contact the customer. My immediate response "no shit, I just called them, it should show that I made a call to the customer 10 minutes ago".

So that's it. No more. I refused a huge $35 call in order to Red Lobster, quite a few $15 and a couple of $9. Even with a 34% accpetenace rate for the 4 hours I worked, still made $108.

Gh driver card can eat it


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Dude absolutely agree. Come over to DD.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

I'm happy with the money I make with GH. But the driver cards are simply a waste of time if every order requires a call back to the customer, which I have had zero luck getting people to answer.

On top of that, since you have a task, you're not gonna get any more oders until that one is delivered... and if a restaurant says '45 minutes' you better have a book, because you will NOT get another GH ping.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> ... and if a restaurant says '45 minutes' you better have a book, because you will NOT get another GH ping.


This is where it is helpful to have other apps available to work. You won't get other GrubHub pings, but you can do an Uber Eats delivery (or DoorDash or Postmates) while you're waiting. You just have to be selective and not take anything that will take you too far away from the GH restaurant or take too long. This is where those $3, 1-mile Uber Eats pings can be really handy.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I have noticed that the GH order & pay have details missing that sometimes make it harder when ordering. However, I don’t waste my time trying to clarify with the customer, that is too time consuming.

However, Some of them pay pretty good so I simply pull to the side of the road do the best I can interpreting the order and that’s that. By the time I get there the orders already to go so I’m not sitting around wasting time and usually I’m delivering a different order in the meantime. Not gonna worry about some of the details that are left out.

It’s delivery not fine dining. If you are really picky don’t order delivery food.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> This is where it is helpful to have other apps available to work. You won't get other GrubHub pings, but you can do an Uber Eats delivery (or DoorDash or Postmates) while you're waiting. You just have to be selective and not take anything that will take you too far away from the GH restaurant or take too long. This is where those $3, 1-mile Uber Eats pings can be really handy.


I did that. UE sucks in my market and I will never have another person in my car. Rideshare is slumming it.

Right now I can drive 4 hours constantly and take home over $100 so I am happy. The key is ignore all call in orders. Also long drives.

My last week had a <40% acceptance rate on block. Made more money picking and choosing than worrying about numbers.

At the end of the day, the only number that matters is my cash-out number.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

OAP???


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Had 6 call in orders in a row. Declined every one. half were to far away, about a quarter would have taken to long (+30 min) and the rest were from previous restaurants that I KNOW I would have trouble with (incomplete info like size/sides/spices).

I was bummed that I had to pass up one of my favorite Chinese places. The counter girl is smoking hot. Oh well. Still got over $100 with a $15 cash tip on top. Daddy likes not messing around with call in orders.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

I have only done 1 call in order. When they got to the missing parts I just picked a random side. Who cares.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I have noticed that the GH order & pay have details missing that sometimes make it harder when ordering. However, I don't waste my time trying to clarify with the customer, that is too time consuming.


Yeah, if the item list doesn't give me enough information to place the order, then I just pick something. I don't hang up in the middle of placing an order and call the customer for clarification.

Case in point, a couple week ago I was placing an order with a Mexican place. The item list said, "Maverick's Burrito." When I asked for a Maverick's Burrito, the restaurant said, "Steak, chicken, or cod?" My mind said, "I don't know what the customer wants. The list just says Maverick's Burrito. It doesn't specify which kind of meat. I didn't even know that I had the option to choose." My mouth said, "Steak."


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> Well evidently my honeymoon with the GH driver card is over. Last week I got at least 10 driver orders, declined them all.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


I think GH has figured out that drivers hate to order, so they are pawning off ordering on a call center and then having the drivers only pay for the order at arrival.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> I think GH has figured out that drivers hate to order, so they are pawning off ordering on a call center and then having the drivers only pay for the order at arrival.


That's fair. They are getting the lions share of the profit, so they should do most of the work. Other than incomplete selections, its just a HUGE time sink. At least with normal pickups the food is usually done by the time you get there. If you call in you run into dead time. I'm not going back to RS and every other order service sounds like hell. I think GH is pretty decent in my market, and its been mostly (75%) smooth sailing.

Other than this call in thing, and typical GPS/address issues GH seems to less of a disaster than the others.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> I'm happy with the money I make with GH. But the driver cards are simply a waste of time if every order requires a call back to the customer, which I have had zero luck getting people to answer.
> 
> On top of that, since you have a task, you're not gonna get any more oders until that one is delivered... and if a restaurant says '45 minutes' you better have a book, because you will NOT get another GH ping.


I disagree. GH Card order are great if you are app stacking. Come back and grab it when its ready and do another order in the meantime.


----------

